# Finally gave in and got a K60



## victoryplbaz

ok...i finally caved in and bought a K60..never used a sectional machine before and swore i would never need one. But over the years of lifting a spartian 100 and 300 up and down ladders. I have finally seen the light. Any good tips or anything i should worry about?


----------



## AssTyme

https://www.ridgidforum.com/forum/f56/


----------



## SewerRat

AssTyme said:


> https://www.ridgidforum.com/forum/f56/


Wow, Assy, what happened to you??? I expected you to at least offer him one of your trademark K60 operating tips, such as,"Before lowering the K60 over the side of the boat, make sure that the anchor rope is securely attached to the clutch handle." :laughing:

Maybe we've got more than one convert on our hands. :tt2:


----------



## plbgbiz

SewerRat said:


> Wow, Assy, what happened to you??? I expected you to at least offer him one of your trademark K60 operating tips, such as,"Before lowering the K60 over the side of the boat, make sure that the anchor rope is securely attached to the clutch handle." :laughing:
> 
> Maybe we've got more than one convert on our hands. :tt2:


That wasn't very nice.

Very funny, but not nice. :laughing::jester:


----------



## AssTyme

SewerRat said:


> Wow, Assy, what happened to you??? I expected you to at least offer him one of your trademark K60 operating tips, such as,"Before lowering the K60 over the side of the boat, make sure that the anchor rope is securely attached to the clutch handle." :laughing:
> 
> Maybe we've got more than one convert on our hands. :tt2:




I saved my breath on this one. All you have to do is look at the thread titles on the 1st & 2nd pages to tell somethings not right :no:


----------



## victoryplbaz

Oh its not going to replace the big machine, nothing will ever replcae that. Its just to use when i have to get on a roof to clear a drain. Got to try to make the knees last a few more years longer before replacement. But looks like most of the people that have bought it like it. il let ya all know how i do with it.


----------



## SewerRat

plbgbiz said:


> That wasn't very nice.
> 
> Very funny, but not nice. :laughing::jester:


John, I'm not nearly always nice. Deal with it. :laughing:



victoryplbaz said:


> Oh its not going to replace the big machine, nothing will ever replcae that. Its just to use when i have to get on a roof to clear a drain. Got to try to make the knees last a few more years longer before replacement. But looks like most of the people that have bought it like it. il let ya all know how i do with it.


Hey, no skin off my back. It's just that Gary gets huge giggles out of taking shots at those who take their K60's to bed with them so he just shocked me like crazy, that's all. I'm sure you'll just love it.


----------



## Affordable

Those are nice but the 2001 by spartan is better if u ask me.. but its still a good model u got


----------



## HSI

Picked up my k-60 recently and have used it a few times. It took a bit to get use to and so far I have become a sectional fan. With the 5/8” and 7/8” cable I believe this machine can take care of 90% of the drain issues I come across. 
If by next year I am still impressed I will sell my 7500 and get a k-1500 with 300’ of 7/8” cable for the big stuff.


----------



## All Clear Sewer

SewerRat said:


> Hey, no skin off my back. It's just that Gary gets huge giggles out of taking shots at those who take their K60's to bed with them so he just shocked me like crazy, that's all. I'm sure you'll just love it.


I love using ours as jack stands when rotating the van tires.. :thumbsup:
I bet Mark cant kick me off this forum for saying that....rotflmao
Drums for EVER...bahahahahaha

"Arguementative" yes thats me :laughing:


----------



## ChrisConnor

victoryplbaz said:


> ok...i finally caved in and bought a K60..never used a sectional machine before and swore i would never need one. But over the years of lifting a spartian 100 and 300 up and down ladders. I have finally seen the light. Any good tips or anything i should worry about?


Get the General inner core 7/8" cable and the General cutter kit for it.


----------



## Gettinit

When you get it, open it up and then start tightening everything...I needed to get a second one due to something being wrong with the bearings. Both machines had loose screws except the ones in the frame. 

Alan J Coleman took good care of me.


----------



## RealLivePlumber

HSI said:


> Picked up my k-60 recently and have used it a few times. It took a bit to get use to and so far I have become a sectional fan. With the 5/8” and 7/8” cable I believe this machine can take care of 90% of the drain issues I come across.
> If by next year I am still impressed I will sell my 7500 and get a k-1500 with 300’ of 7/8” cable for the big stuff.



Do yourself a favor and get 300' of 1 1/4" cable.


----------



## Will

Get the 1.25" cable. I'd ate to see what would happen to Ridgids 7/8" hollow core cable at 300' out. :whistling2:


----------



## HSI

Will said:


> Get the 1.25" cable. I'd ate to see what would happen to Ridgids 7/8" hollow core cable at 300' out. :whistling2:


My mistake it will be the 1.25" cable.


----------



## plbgbiz

HSI said:


> Picked up my k-60 recently and have used it a few times. It took a bit to get use to and so far I have become a sectional fan. With the 5/8” and 7/8” cable I believe this machine can take care of 90% of the drain issues I come across.
> If by next year I am still impressed I will sell my 7500 and get a k-1500 with 300’ of 7/8” cable for the big stuff.


There is a 1500 style machine from Ridgid designed for 7/8 cable or you can change the jaws on a regular 1500 to accommodate 7/8. However it does seem a bit pointless if you have the K60 though. 

If you decide to get a 1500, pay the extra to get the SP model. There is noticeably more power.


----------



## Dog

I think that the K60 is the best drain cleaning machine , the only one that always gets the job done!


----------



## affordabledrain

Oh no you didn't


----------



## plbgbiz

Dog said:


> I think....


An intro is requested from all new members. In case you missed it, here is the link. http://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/.

The PZ is for Plumbing Professionals ( those engaged in the plumbing profession)

Post an intro and tell our members where you are from, yrs in the trade, and your area(s) of expertise in the plumbing field.

This info helps members who are waiting to welcome you to the best plumbing site there is.

We look forward to your valuable input.


----------



## Gettinit

Dog said:


> I think that the K60 is the best drain cleaning machine , the only one that always gets the job done!


Where is the shake and Hawaiian shirt?


----------



## Will

Gettinit said:


> When you get it, open it up and then start tightening everything...I needed to get a second one due to something being wrong with the bearings. Both machines had loose screws except the ones in the frame.
> 
> Alan J Coleman took good care of me.


Its issues like that will keep me from getting a K60. Too many issues , even on new machines. Ridgid is a shadow of its former self.


----------



## 422 plumber

Will said:


> Its issues like that will keep me from getting a K60. Too many issues , even on new machines. Ridgid is a shadow of its former self.


How about they are a shadow of their former shell?


----------



## AssTyme

Will said:


> Its issues like that will keep me from getting a K60. Too many issues , even on new machines. Ridgid is a shadow of its former self.




How dare you bad mouth Ridgid & the K-Stupid !!!


You are EVIL !!!


----------



## justin

I have the k50 and k60. Mine had issues after 8 months with bearings. Pisses me off!! I like Ridgid, but they seem to be letting me down . I am not buying anymore of there drain tools. I own locator and camera , and have good luck with them, but I done with there drain tools. 

I predict that Ridgid will continue to get cheaper and cheaper ...built. Very sad because it used to be the best. It is not even near the best anymore. I am a Ridgid man, but you cannot put it up against a spartan. Stick with Ridgid cameras and locators , but use spartan sewer machines.


----------



## 89plumbum

Ive got a 30 year old suitcase that has fallin off a couple of roofs. Had to replace outer box only and have replaced clutch once. Bad boy cant die! My k1500 is about 35 years old and going strong!

Ive gone through 2 new style k60's in the past 10 years.:furious:


----------



## justin

89plumbum said:


> Ive got a 30 year old suitcase that has fallin off a couple of roofs. Had to replace outer box only and have replaced clutch once. Bad boy cant die! My k1500 is about 35 years old and going strong!
> 
> Ive gone through 2 new style k60's in the past 10 years.:furious:


I love the old Ridgid. It's just the new shiit


----------



## AssTyme

justin said:


> I have the k50 and k60. Mine had issues after 8 months with bearings. Pisses me off!! I like Ridgid, but they seem to be letting me down . I am not buying anymore of there drain tools. I own locator and camera , and have good luck with them, but I done with there drain tools.
> 
> I predict that Ridgid will continue to get cheaper and cheaper ...built. Very sad because it used to be the best. It is not even near the best anymore. I am a Ridgid man, but you cannot put it up against a spartan. Stick with Ridgid cameras and locators , but use spartan sewer machines.




Buy that man a beer


----------



## MACPLUMB777

*I WILL STICK WITH THE TROJAN STALLION MAIN LINE MACHINES
162' X .66 DOUBLE WOUND CABLE THAT CUTS OUT THE TOUGHEST
BLOCKADES ANY DAY OF THE WEEK. :thumbup:

AND THEY HAVE THE BEST PRICES AND QUALITY SEWER CAMERAS ON THE MARKET :thumbsup:


*


----------



## affordabledrain

haven't tried the .66 cable yet. A bit concerned it will not live up to the hype


----------



## plbgbiz

For all of you that have these worthless K60 machines, please send them to me and I will gladly pay you a fair price based on your summation that they are junk. :whistling2:


----------



## MACPLUMB777

affordabledrain said:


> haven't tried the .66 cable yet. A bit concerned it will not live up to the hype



THAT IS WHAT ALL THE PLUMBERS,DRAIN CLEANERS, AND MAINTENANCE
PEOPLE USE AROUND HERE, :thumbup:

BUT ONLY IF IT IS MADE BY TROJAN WORLDWIDE 800 692 4902 :thumbsup:


----------



## SlickRick

OK JM, limit on free ad is up on this thread.


----------



## MACPLUMB777

Thanks SlickRick


----------



## RossThePlumber

We've got a K50 here at work... It allows me to use drums with 25' of 1/4" cable and a drum that has 35' of 3/8" cable AND is capable of sectional rodding... I had never used one until I got this job. That thing is AWESOME.... WOW...it's so easy and I am a believer


----------



## affordabledrain

RossThePlumber said:


> We've got a K50 here at work... It allows me to use drums with 25' of 1/4" cable and a drum that has 35' of 3/8" cable AND is capable of sectional rodding... I had never used one until I got this job. That thing is AWESOME.... WOW...it's so easy and I am a believer


The k 50 is the best secondary line machine out there.


----------



## AssTyme

affordabledrain said:


> The k 50 is the best secondary line machine out there.



Yes and the K-Stupid (k-60) is the absolute best main line machine money can buy !!!


It goes upstairs, downstairs, up ladders, down ladders, inside, outside, inner space, outer space, on roofs, crawl spaces, the very very smallest of places where no man has ever gone before, plus much much more, does anything from 1" to 8" lines !!!

Run this thing with the evolutionary 22nd century reverse auger and it will open them all !!!

Just hope to hell it doesn't lock up on you and start buzzing :laughing:

I'm just sayin' :whistling2:


:blink:


----------



## victoryplbaz

Used it for the first time yesterday...IM NOT impressed with it!!!


----------



## Gettinit

Me either but I will keep trying and call it a learning curve. There has been a few times where I was glad to have it. My biggest reason being I don't have a mid size machine. I had to go cheap with a 400 so I could get my 1065 and prayed to God the el cheapo got me through until later. It worked out for me, with a little luck.


----------



## ChrisConnor

victoryplbaz said:


> Used it for the first time yesterday...IM NOT impressed with it!!!



What didn't you like?


----------



## affordabledrain

AssTyme said:


> Yes and the K-Stupid (k-60) is the absolute best main line machine money can buy !!!
> 
> 
> It goes upstairs, downstairs, up ladders, down ladders, inside, outside, inner space, outer space, on roofs, crawl spaces, the very very smallest of places where no man has ever gone before, plus much much more, does anything from 1" to 8" lines !!!
> 
> Run this thing with the evolutionary 22nd century reverse auger and it will open them all !!!
> 
> Just hope to hell it doesn't lock up on you and start buzzing :laughing:
> 
> I'm just sayin' :whistling2:
> 
> 
> :blink:


The k 50 you ******* re re


----------



## Redwood

SewerRat said:


> Wow, Assy, what happened to you??? I expected you to at least offer him one of your trademark K60 operating tips, such as,"Before lowering the K60 over the side of the boat, make sure that the anchor rope is securely attached to the clutch handle." :laughing:
> 
> Maybe we've got more than one convert on our hands. :tt2:


The K-60 is too lightweight to make a good anchor for anything more than a small boat with a light breeze.... :laughing:

I don't do roofs, but I do install outside cleanouts....


----------



## affordabledrain

Gettinit said:


> Me either but I will keep trying and call it a learning curve. There has been a few times where I was glad to have it. My biggest reason being I don't have a mid size machine. I had to go cheap with a 400 so I could get my 1065 and prayed to God the el cheapo got me through until later. It worked out for me, with a little luck.


with a spartan 1065 a ridgid k 400 and a ridgid k 60. You should be able to handle most jobs out there. I think tubs will be a bit difficult but grab the a 17 adapter and you will be good


----------



## 89plumbum

Redwood said:


> The K-60 is too lightweight to make a good anchor for anything more than a small boat with a light breeze.... :laughing:
> 
> I don't do roofs, but I do install outside cleanouts....


Would you be willing to try this roof RW?:laughing:


----------



## AssTyme

affordabledrain said:


> The k 50 you ******* re re




Sorry, too many beers.......... what are you trying to say .......................?????


----------



## AssTyme

victoryplbaz said:


> Used it for the first time yesterday...IM NOT impressed with it!!!




You need to use it further out west


----------



## UnclogNH

The K60 has it's place in the van. Is it a wonder weapon? No... but it has it's use. I have been using it on some more jobs to get better at it simply because I get bored and need to change things up. Drum, drill and eel, jet or K60 it's all in what makes that job easier:thumbsup:


----------



## Tommy plumber

Sheesh. I was just today getting a quote for the K-60SP-SE. That's the machine, 75' of 7/8" cable, guide hose, mitt and some auger heads. Now I am really having 2nd thoughts about the K-60 based on what you guys are saying. Bad bearings, locking up, wow. My quote is $ 1,728.00 from a local Winnelson. If I buy for that price, I think I'm getting hosed.


----------



## gear junkie

Tommy plumber said:


> Sheesh. I was just today getting a quote for the K-60SP-SE. That's the machine, 75' of 7/8" cable, guide hose, mitt and some auger heads. Now I am really having 2nd thoughts about the K-60 *based on what you guys are saying*. Bad bearings, locking up, wow. My quote is $ 1,728.00 from a local Winnelson. If I buy for that price, I think I'm getting hosed.


Consider the source. Sometimes those who talk the most have the least to say. I would take a k60 over a 1065 any day of the week and that's after using both of them


----------



## Fullmetal Frank

Any machine will give you trouble sooner or later, it's how good they work for you when they work. It a k60 for me until something better comes out.


----------



## AssTyme

Tommy plumber said:


> Sheesh. I was just today getting a quote for the K-60SP-SE. That's the machine, 75' of 7/8" cable, guide hose, mitt and some auger heads. Now I am really having 2nd thoughts about the K-60 based on what you guys are saying. Bad bearings, locking up, wow. My quote is $ 1,728.00 from a local Winnelson. If I buy for that price, *I think I'm getting hosed.*




No doubt about that you best check the Ridgid forum to see what issues others are having with this POS before handing out the $$$.


https://www.ridgidforum.com/forum/f56/


----------



## SlickRick

At one time on the Ridgid Forum it was the best thing since sliced bread.


----------



## AssTyme

SlickRick said:


> At one time on the Ridgid Forum it was the best thing since sliced bread.



It still is :laughing:


----------



## HSI

Check Craigslist in Phoenix, Az. They had several for sale. 
Bought mine about a year ago and have no complaints. Pulled roots out several times with no problems


----------



## Gettinit

Tommy plumber said:


> Sheesh. I was just today getting a quote for the K-60SP-SE. That's the machine, 75' of 7/8" cable, guide hose, mitt and some auger heads. Now I am really having 2nd thoughts about the K-60 based on what you guys are saying. Bad bearings, locking up, wow. My quote is $ 1,728.00 from a local Winnelson. If I buy for that price, I think I'm getting hosed.


Alan J Coleman can beat that price by hundreds.


----------



## Tommy plumber

Gettinit said:


> Alan J Coleman can beat that price by hundreds.


 






I actually called them today and they qouted me $ 1649.50 plus $100 shipping. The gentleman I spoke with was Marvin.

I am very familiar with the K-60. The contractors I worked for all had them. Except Rescue Rooter. They liked Spartans.


----------



## tungsten plumb

Its $1572 at toolup for the k-60 sp with cable.


----------



## Tommy plumber

tungsten plumb said:


> Its $1572 at toolup for the k-60 sp with cable.


 






Thanks. I have a quote from them for $ 1572.06 that I got on-line. I guess handymen, HO's etc. get the same pricing as a licensed plumber. I know I'm small time; a one-man-shop and I don't spend $ 50,000.00 a month at the supply houses. But nearly $ 2000 is high for the K-60 kit. I may buy new cables and look for a decent used K-60.


----------



## Fullmetal Frank

Tommy plumber said:


> Thanks. I have a quote from them for $ 1572.06 that I got on-line. I guess handymen, HO's etc. get the same pricing as a licensed plumber. I know I'm small time; a one-man-shop and I don't spend $ 50,000.00 a month at the supply houses. But nearly $ 2000 is high for the K-60 kit. I may buy new cables and look for a decent used K-60.


That's what I did, bought all new cables for what they cost new,and an old k-60 Of a retired plumber for 250.00

I'll buy a new one sooner or later.


----------



## Protech

Will said:


> Get the 1.25" cable. I'd ate to see what would happen to Ridgids 7/8" hollow core cable at 300' out. :whistling2:


I have never needed 300' of cable. Its rare that i need more than 75'


----------



## bjmi007

*K-60 is not that good.*

I carry k-60 in van and sometime i know that they got cleanout on the outside i take the gorlitz 68hd with me, getting tire of connect cable in and out, the power is not great on k60 either, if it hit big root or medium root it will take longer to screw itself into it, roof job is good and sometime k60 is good for other thing too, but for everyday job it is not all it crack up to be. It is not heavy duty machine. Any drum will beat the k60 anyday of week.


----------



## plbgbiz

bjmi007 said:


> I carry k-60 in van and sometime i know that they got cleanout on the outside i take the gorlitz 68hd with me, getting tire of connect cable in and out, the power is not great on k60 either, if it hit big root or medium root it will take longer to screw itself into it, roof job is good and sometime k60 is good for other thing too, but for everyday job it is not all it crack up to be. It is not heavy duty machine. Any drum will beat the k60 anyday of week.


I'd be happy to take that crappy K60 off your hands. Sounds like it ain't worth much though. How about $100? :jester:


----------



## Will

Protech said:


> I have never needed 300' of cable. Its rare that i need more than 75'


I was responding to an other members comment about getting 300' of Ridgid 7/8" cable and using it with K1500. I was just letting him know that was a bad idea, and he was going to need 1.25 cable


----------



## HSI

That correction had already been made to your earlier post. Come on man!!!! Lol


----------



## Cuda

bjmi007 said:


> I carry k-60 in van and sometime i know that they got cleanout on the outside i take the gorlitz 68hd with me, getting tire of connect cable in and out, the power is not great on k60 either, if it hit big root or medium root it will take longer to screw itself into it, roof job is good and sometime k60 is good for other thing too, but for everyday job it is not all it crack up to be. It is not heavy duty machine. Any drum will beat the k60 anyday of week.


Your not using the k60 right, on drum machines you screw into the obstruction and rip it out brute force, on k-60's you reach the obstruction then slowly saw into it, the point of the k-60 is the higher rpm's not the torque. If you use it like a drum machine you will have problems and will not be impressed.


----------



## Fullmetal Frank

Cuda said:


> Your not using the k60 right, on drum machines you screw into the obstruction and rip it out brute force, on k-60's you reach the obstruction then slowly saw into it, the point of the k-60 is the higher rpm's not the torque. If you use it like a drum machine you will have problems and will not be impressed.


Exactly right! Drum machines works differantly not better. Drum machines don't have a place on my truck, too heavy too destructive, too much fighting the cable in and out of the machine.


----------



## Tommy plumber

Fullmetal Frank said:


> Exactly right! Drum machines works differantly not better. Drum machines don't have a place on my truck, too heavy too destructive, too much fighting the cable in and out of the machine.


 






Or did you ever see a guy fighting to pull the cable out of the drum because it's kinked?.....:laughing:.....one foot on the drum and pulling to get the cable to come out of the drum....I know, because I've been that guy....LOL. It was a company where the drum machine would sit in the shop and different plumbers would use it when needed. The last guy who used it and kinked the cable would just return it to the shop and then the next guy who takes it out, has a problem.....:furious:


----------



## UN1TED-WE-PLUMB

I was wishing I had a k-60 this morning when I was humping my k-1500 and cables up 2 stories to clear a stack..... I really do need a k-60 ...

Drum machines suck btw, never been a fan of them. K-50 K-1500 all the way!


----------



## UN1TED-WE-PLUMB

bjmi007 said:


> I carry k-60 in van and sometime i know that they got cleanout on the outside i take the gorlitz 68hd with me, getting tire of connect cable in and out, the power is not great on k60 either, if it hit big root or medium root it will take longer to screw itself into it, roof job is good and sometime k60 is good for other thing too, but for everyday job it is not all it crack up to be. It is not heavy duty machine. Any drum will beat the k60 anyday of week.




K-60 is best suited for clearing stacks....it's not a "sewer" machine in my opinion though it will do the job. The big daddy...1500 is a sewer machine to be reckoned with....It's all I use. It's the machine that the drum machine guys take when the dum machine won't open the drain ...


----------



## SlickRick

UN1TED-WE-PLUMB said:


> K-60 is best suited for clearing stacks....it's not a "sewer" machine in my opinion though it will do the job. The big daddy...1500 is a sewer machine to be reckoned with....It's all I use. It's the machine that the drum machine guys take when the dum machine won't open the drain ...


Apparently they don't know how to use a drum machine properly.


----------



## The_Wood

Did someone say they wanted to buy some K-60 machines? These are all broken, in one way or another. The 1500 isn't, just old.

IMO, General RT66 > Rigid K60 

The General is so simple to repair.


----------



## bjmi007

*slowly saw into it huh.*

the problem with slowly saw into the root is u open the hole too big and take too long. If u taken all the root out how long will they call u back for another rodding? I almost never used the saw cutter, i used the 1 blade cutter, u know the c cutter where i cut one side off make it a 1 side cutter. Too many connect in and out with the k-60. I want to get in and out quick, dont have all day on the roof.


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle

bjmi007 said:


> *the problem with slowly saw into the root is u open the hole too big and take too long. If u taken all the root out how long will they call u back for another rodding?* I almost never used the saw cutter, i used the 1 blade cutter, u know the c cutter where i cut one side off make it a 1 side cutter. Too many connect in and out with the k-60. I want to get in and out quick, dont have all day on the roof.


So are your saying , do as little as you can to get it draining, so you can come back sooner and charge for another call ?:blink:

Sounds a little dishonest to me. :yes:


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle

bjmi007 said:


> the problem with slowly saw into the root is u open the hole too big and take too long. If u taken all the root out how long will they call u back for another rodding? I almost never used the saw cutter, i used the 1 blade cutter, u know the c cutter where i cut one side off make it a 1 side cutter. Too many connect in and out with the k-60. I want to get in and out quick, dont have all day on the roof.


By the way, you never did an intro to tell us about yourself. :furious:


----------



## tungsten plumb

The_Wood said:


> Did someone say they wanted to buy some K-60 machines? These are all broken, in one way or another. The 1500 isn't, just old.
> 
> IMO, General RT66 > Rigid K60
> 
> The General is so simple to repair.


What did y'all do to those poor k-60's:laughing:


----------



## AssTyme

bjmi007 said:


> the problem with slowly saw into the root is u open the hole too big and take too long. If u taken all the root out how long will they call u back for another rodding? I almost never used the saw cutter, i used the 1 blade cutter, u know the c cutter where i cut one side off make it a 1 side cutter. Too many connect in and out with the k-60. I want to get in and out quick, dont have all day on the roof.




Hack hole poker you are :yes:


----------



## Fullmetal Frank

What?...wait! You do root stops from the roof vent? No no no, go on roof put in 7/8 cable set it to run on it own climb down find cleanout by sound, or cut one in if it don't have one, then get your machine down from roof remove 7/8 cable, then run 3/4 cable with cutting heads, and cut as much as you can out, then up sell camera job,to locate and then to fix hole roots are getting in from. Never drag root ball into and up house vent.

If you where caught doing that after I showed you the correct way, you have to be fired.


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle

AssTyme said:


> Hack hole poker you are :yes:


That sounds a little " Nasty " :laughing:


----------



## Fullmetal Frank

The_Wood said:


> https://sphotos-b.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ash4/665807_485966248104053_1482265844
> 
> 
> Did someone say they wanted to buy some K-60 machines? These are all broken, in one way or another. The 1500 isn't, just old.
> 
> IMO, General RT66 > Rigid K60
> 
> The General is so simple to repair.[/quote]
> 
> What's the least you'd take for the lot, or by piece, not that interested in the 1500 or as I call the "back breaker"


----------



## Cuda

The_Wood said:


> Did someone say they wanted to buy some K-60 machines? These are all broken, in one way or another. The 1500 isn't, just old.
> 
> IMO, General RT66 > Rigid K60
> 
> The General is so simple to repair.


Look at that one k60 the tubes in front are smashed shut and the front handle is no more! While the one on the right has pretty nice paint and still has rubber feet on the front.... I will take that one from the pile


----------



## Fullmetal Frank

Cuda said:


> Look at that one k60 the tubes in front are smashed shut and the front handle is no more! While the one on the right has pretty nice paint and still has rubber feet on the front.... I will take that one from the pile


Right, I know I could put together two or three working 60's if I had that pile. I might coud get them all working given the right parts.


----------



## The_Wood

I haven't actually gone through them yet. I'm hoping to make at least a couple decent machines out of the lot of them.

I'll post up what is left in the for sale section.

:thumbsup:


----------



## AssTyme

The_Wood said:


> I haven't actually gone through them yet. I'm hoping to make at least a couple *decent machines* out of the lot of them.
> 
> I'll post up what is left in the for sale section.
> 
> :thumbsup:





I don't think that's possible :laughing:


----------



## Fullmetal Frank

AssTyme said:


> I don't think that's possible :laughing:


Oh it is.


----------

